# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  عدستك ِ في ورطه ] ^,^

## نبض قلب

كيفكمـ صبآيآ ؟؟ إن شاء الله مناح ..  
الموووهيــــــــــــم اليوم آنا جايبه لكمـ فكره حلوه ..
 

فكرة الموضوع ومافيه إن نختار عضوه ،،،

ودي العضوه تقعد ويانا لمده ثلاثه أيام ..


وكل شي تشوفه حليو تصوره لينا ،، 





وذلك بالتقيد بشروط  << ياعيني على الفصحه ..
عدم طلب طلبات تعجيزيه من العضوه ..

الطلبات لآتكون مختصه فقط بالأشياء البيتيه لآ بل كل ماحولك ِ كل شي جميل تقدري تصوريه  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  
وأول عضوه رح تكــــــــــــون معانا هوووووني ...


هي مشرفتنا الغاليه < شوق المحبه > ..

نستقبلها بالصلاه على محمد وآل محمد ..




اتمنى الآقي تفاعل 

 
تحياتي 
نبض قلب

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه غلاااتوو 
> 
> 
>  
> كيفكمـ صبآيآ ؟؟ إن شاء الله مناح .. منااح كتير كتير << لبنانيه على غفله هع هع
> 
> 
> الموووهيــــــــــــم اليوم آنا جايبه لكمـ فكره حلوه ..
> فكرة الموضوع ومافيه إن نختار عضوه ،،،
> ...





تسلممي نبووض غلاااتو ع الفكرره الرووعه 
ويسعدني ان اكون اول وحده ارد خخخ  :bigsmile: 
واورط شوااقتناا الغاليه  :wink: 
وابدأ ...
اممممممم 
صوري الينااا دفاترك وكتبك وجنبهم شنطتك خخخ 
لي رجعه ان شاء الله 
واتمنى اني ما ثقلت عليكم 
تقبلو تحياااتوو
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## نبض قلب

> تسلممي نبووض غلاااتو ع الفكرره الرووعه 
> ويسعدني ان اكون اول وحده ارد خخخ 
> واورط شوااقتناا الغاليه 
> وابدأ ...
> اممممممم 
> صوري الينااا دفاترك وكتبك وجنبهم شنطتك خخخ 
> لي رجعه ان شاء الله 
> واتمنى اني ما ثقلت عليكم 
> تقبلو تحياااتوو
> ...



 
ربي يسلمك ياعســل .. اي عندش وياها دخلي ووووووووورطيها ...


يعطيش العافيه غلاتوووووو


تسلمي والله كل يوم تعالي ..



حيـــــــاش ..



تحياتي 
نبوض

----------


## قمر دنياي

موضوع حلو وجميل
لي عوده مع طلبات التصوير 
لشواقه

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فكره حلوووووه منك خيهـــ
وإن شاء الله نشووف تفاااعل أكثر 
وطلبي لشوااقووو  :toung: 
صوري لينا لابتوبك الخاص 
وإذا ماعندك مو مشكلة لابتوب أي شخص من بيتكم 
ومعاه كاس ماي نصف مملوووؤ
وبس
كل الشكر لنبوووووض الحلوه 
تحياتووووووووووووووووو  :embarrest:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

فكرهـ روعهـ يالغلا

وانشاء الله تلاقي تفاعل اكثر واكثر 

وننتضر شواقتنا الغاليهـ 

تحيااتوو

عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## نبض قلب

> موضوع حلو وجميل
> لي عوده مع طلبات التصوير 
> لشواقه



 
وجودش الحلو والجميل خيوه ..

تسلمي والله ..

يعطيش العافيه ..


حيآش في أي وقت ...



تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> فكره حلوووووه منك 
> وجودش الأحلى والله 
> وإن شاء الله نشووف تفاااعل 
> وطلبي لشوااقووو 
> صوري لينا لابتوبك الخاص 
> وإذا ماعندك مو مشكلة لابتوب أي شخص من بيتكم 
> ومعاه كاس ماي نصف مملوووؤ
> وبس
> ...



تسلمي يالغلا نورتينا ..

إن شاء الله شواقه الغاليه تقدر تلبي طلبش .. 

يعطيش العافيه ..


حياش كل يوم  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 


تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> فكرهـ روعهـ يالغلا
> 
> وانشاء الله تلاقي تفاعل اكثر واكثر 
> 
> وننتضر شواقتنا الغاليهـ 
> ...



 
تسلمي غلاتي على الرد الحلو .. ماقصرتي .. 

يعطيش العافيه يارب . . 

ننتظرك ِ دوما ً .. 

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## همس الصمت

فكرة جميلة مرة
وإن شاء الله يكون التفاعل أكبر
وسيتم استدعاء شواقه ..
وراح أرد أن شاء الله 
مع طلب التصوير لشواقه  :cool: 
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية نبوضة ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## نبض قلب

> فكرة جميلة مرة
> 
> وإن شاء الله يكون التفاعل أكبر
> وسيتم استدعاء شواقه ..
> وراح أرد أن شاء الله 
> مع طلب التصوير لشواقه 
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافية نبوضة ..
> 
> بالتوفيق يارب ..



 
سلمت ِ عزيزتي على الرد الحلو 

يعطيش ربي العافيه .. وشكرا ً ... ننتظر شواقه ..

وننتظر قدومش بالطلب ...


تحياتي

نبوض

----------


## قمر دنياي

شوااق 
صوري لينا كاميرتك ادا قدرتي 
وصوري اجمل حاجه تحبيها 
اي شي 
وأن شاء الله ما تعبتك وياي

----------


## شوق المحبة

مــرح ــبآ .. 

مـ س ــاء الـ خ ـير للـ ج ـميع .. 

وبالأخ ــص نبوووض ــه الـ ج ـميله >> ودها تقتلها  :weird:  .. 

ولك هذي ع ـمله تـ س ـويها فيني !! 

ربنا ع ـالمفتري >> وإللهي مريـ ض ـه  :sad2:  .. 

لكن ع ــلشانكم بس بطاوع ــكم ههههههههه .. 

.. 

.. 

بس نبووض ـتي ممكن كم إس ـتفسار !! 

إنتينا تقولين أج ـلس مـ ع ـاكم ثري يوومز ^_^ إووكي !! 

إللي أبي أع ـرفه دلـ ح ـين هل إني أنتظر الطلبات لمدة الثري يوومز  
وع ـقبها أج ـيكم بالتلبيه وأس ـدح الـ ص ـور !! 

أو تبين يوم بيوم  :sad2:  !! 

خ ـبريني منـ ش ـان لا يزع ـلوا الـ ح ـلوين  :bigsmile:  .. 

.. 

.. 

ص ـح نـ س ـيت ما  ش ـكرتك عالموض ـوع الرآيق لـ ح ـدووو ^_* .. 

دوومك بتـطرح ـين لنا أفكار ح ـلووه ولزيزه مثلك ح ـبيبتي .. 

ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ودوم هالتميز .. 


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*شو آخبآرك نبووض إن شآء الله تمآم  ،،*

*الفكرهـ موبس روعهـ إلا اروع من روعهـ والله  ،،*

*لك تسلمي لنآ يآقميله ع الفكرهـ الروعهـ ،،*

*وإن شآء الله تلآقي تفآعل من الأعضآء وأكيد بتلاقي لأنهآ فكرهـ* 

*روعهـ  ،،*

*وكمآن او قمورهـ معنآ مُبدعهـ ،،*

*امم مو في بآلي شي الح ــين ،،*

*بش لي عودهـ لطلبآت  ،،*

*وربي يعطيك الف عآفيه نبووض ،،*

*مآانحرم منك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## نبض قلب

> مــرح ــبآ ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مرآحب  
> مـ س ــاء الـ خ ـير للـ ج ـميع .. 
> مسآء النور لك ِ .. 
> 
> ...



 

تسلمي يالغلا على التواجد الحلو .. 
ربي يعطيش ألف عافيه يارب وماتشوفين شر  ..
وإن شاء الله تستانسين معنا بهالـ ثري ديز .. 
تحياتي  
نبــــــوض

----------


## نبض قلب

ماشاء الله عليش ياهموسه تصويرش كان روووووووووعه فنتكه على الأصول  ..

تسلمي والله غلاتي ماقصرتي .. تعبناش معانا ..


ربي يعطيش ألف عافيه يالغلا ..

وننتظر الأخ العزيز أبو سلطان ..

ونستقبله بالصلاه على محمد وآل محمد ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بإنتظاااااااارك عمووو 
لا تطوول علياااا هع
عشان نطلب طلبااات غير له خخخ

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وينك ياأبو سلطان ؟؟؟
ليه تأخرت نبي نجننك بطلباتنا  :wink: 
هههههههههههههههههه
يلا طل علينا يكفي إنتظار
الله يعطيك العافيه
والصحه ياااارب
...

أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عموو ابو سلطاان 
كداااا زعلتنااااا 
وزعلت غاليتناااا نبووضه 
ما نفذت طلباااتنااا لمتى بعد هع 
يلاااا بنتظاارك عموو

----------


## نبض قلب

يوووووووووووو
صحيح شااااا وينك عمنا ابو سلطان ..


كذا تزعلنا ؟ 


يلة عمو بانتظارك 


تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجنا بهم ياكريم 

اكرر شكري لنووووضهـ 

وننتضر جدووو ابو سلطان 

ترى كذا تزعلنا 

يلا ننتضر على احر من الجمر 
موفقين لكل خير 

ارق التحيه 

عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## عنيده

صور روووعه ..

نتظر ابو سلطان .. 

نبض القلب : الموووضوع وايد حليوو .. 

يعطيج العافيه ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ليش الموضوع صآر بآرد هنآآ..!!*

*آتمنى يكون تفآعل..~*

*ونحن هنآ بأنتظآركم* 

*صي يآآ*

*عشووق*

----------

